# Doweling question



## Andrew714 (Nov 28, 2014)

I have used dowels for a few projects, and I'm curious to hear how other people approach gluing them.

Method 1- Squeeze a little glue into each dowel hole, and let the glue squeeze into the dowel flutes
Method 2- Rub a little glue around the dowel before inserting it
Method 3- Use pre-glued dowels (coated with dry, water activated glue)

I have done methods 1 & 2, but I think they both have their drawbacks. With method 1, it's hard to know how much glue is enough. I even had glue squeezing out of the end grain once, when the dowel was close to the end of the board. With method 2, your fingers always end up covered in glue, and it's hard to avoid getting it all over the place. I also just found out that pre-glued dowels exist, so that seems like it would be a good solution too.

Thanks in advance for your thoughts and opinions on this.

Andrew


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I spread glue around the sides of the holes
using a little stick. I don't usually coat the
dowel. I get little squeeze out when the
dowel is put in the first part. That's ideal
imo. I wipe it off and then proceed to assemble
the parts together.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

Method-4. Do not use glue at all. Use wedges to expand the dowel.


----------



## kdr152004 (Apr 4, 2016)

I do method 1 and 2 combined.

Spread a thin layer around the dowel with a latex-gloved hand, then add a drop to each hole with a condiment-style bottle. I size my holes ~1/32'' too deep to allow for the glue's volume.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Cheap flux brush to spread glue in hole and onto dowel = no missed spots and less excess glue.

Wedged dowels = hard core. Very nice.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

A little hint on the flux brush, trim about 1/3 to 1/2 the length off the bristles. Makes it less messy!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

^ True Dat!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

If you are able, find a source for "glue capsules".

http://www.usifaz.com/adhesives1.html


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

ps

http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Applying_Glue_or_Water_to_Dowel_Holes.html


----------

